# How soon can I use OPk as a pregnancy test?



## tabathavm

I have a few OPK's left and i know I have ovulated so , what dpo can I use the rest to detect hcg?


----------



## angelicbaby

tabathavm said:


> I have a few OPK's left and i know I have ovulated so , what dpo can I use the rest to detect hcg?

when u find out let me know! lol. I have a few left also i'd like to use as HPT since all my HPT's are DONE! ugh! lol


----------



## tabathavm

angelicbaby said:


> tabathavm said:
> 
> 
> I have a few OPK's left and i know I have ovulated so , what dpo can I use the rest to detect hcg?
> 
> when u find out let me know! lol. I have a few left also i'd like to use as HPT since all my HPT's are DONE! ugh! lolClick to expand...

LOL ok I will :)


----------



## tabathavm

Ok Check this out. I found this article online..




How quickly can you get pregnancy test results?

Home pregnancy tests are based on a very simple principle. They work by through the detection of the hormone Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in a womans urine. This hormone is a glycoprotein hormone secreted by the developing placenta shortly after a fertilized egg has been implanted in the uterine lining. Hence, the presence of this hormone in the urine detects pregnancy.


Test sensitivity relates to early detection.

The sensitivity of a home pregnancy test determines how soon after conception pregnancy can be detected by the diagnostic kit. Concentrations of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) are reported in milliInternational Units (mIU) or amounts equal to 1/1000th of an IU per milliliter. Pregnancy tests with a sensitivity of 20 mIU/ml are more sensitive than tests with 50 to 100 mIU/ml. With 20 - 25 mIU/ml tests, high sensitivity equates to early detection of pregnancy. Hence you can begin testing accurately as early as eight days after conception.
How Soon Can I Test?



If a woman is pregnant, the amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo. Blood tests can determine pregnancy as low as between 5 to 10 mIU/hCG, though with levels of 5 mIU, a confirmed determination of pregnancy cannot be made without risking a false positive because as low levels Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) can be present in the body without pregnancy.

Home pregnancy tests generally detect pregnancy at 50 mIU - 100 mIU Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG), though you can find early-detection pregnancy tests on the Internet with sensitivity levels as low as 20 mIU. With all diagnostic products, take care to follow the instructions. For earliest detection of pregnancy, use first morning urine, as this sample contains the most concentrated amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG). If using first morning urine is not possible, avoiding urination for several hours before using a pregnancy test. Frequent urination can decrease the amount of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in your urine, interfering with early-detection.

If you see a faint line (in comparison to the control line), the test may be positive, though the presence of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) in the your urine sample may be low. The presence of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (hCG) doubles every two days in a pregnant woman. In cases where a faint test color band is present, it is recommended that you retake the test the following day using first morning urine. With most tests, a second faint test line confirms a positive result.

If you take a test too early, you may get a false negative (when the test says you are not pregnant but you are). Your body needs time for the hormone to rise to a high enough level to be detected in a test. If the test comes back negative but you still think you could be pregnant, wait a few days and try again.

False positives (when the test says youre pregnant but youre not) are possible, but rare. A positive pregnancy test is a pretty good indication that you are pregnant.


----------



## daydreaming22

I think the HCG will show before the LH. From what I heard, the OPK will not show positive until you are near your AF date. But, if you have several of them, you can take one a day and may be able to see a progression as they darken (this is what i am doing this month....abut to do one now actually lol)


----------



## lu-is

and remember when reading a OPK as a pregnancy test a faint line does not mean positive. As with testing for ovulation the test line must be equal or darker to be considered positive. If you do get a + result I'd double check with a HCG test.

check out this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## tabathavm

daydreaming22 said:


> I think the HCG will show before the LH. From what I heard, the OPK will not show positive until you are near your AF date. But, if you have several of them, you can take one a day and may be able to see a progression as they darken (this is what i am doing this month....abut to do one now actually lol)

Oh? Are you getting any results? Can you post a pic?


----------



## daydreaming22

Ill try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## daydreaming22

Got a pos OPK today at 13 dpo! trying to find the adapter for camera


----------



## tabathavm

ooooo ok, suspense is killing me haha


----------



## daydreaming22

Ok, here it is:
1st pic is the OPK...its dry now but definitely as dark as mine get before ov.
2nd pic is the FRER and 3rd is digi. Hopefully you get your BFP soon, and Yep OPKs work :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03738.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 185









DSC03743.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 120









DSC03744.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 110


----------



## tabathavm

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh YIPPIE YIPPE!!!!!!! I am sooo excited for u!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!! 

tommorrow i will be 10dp i hope i get a BFP SOON!


----------



## bluebonnets

Because hpt's test at a lower sensitivity than what is required for a positive test on an opk, you will get a positive hpt before a positive opk. If you're doing early testing, I wouldn't rely on an opk. Good luck.


----------



## bbhopes

thought you might be interested in this https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art22552.asp

It says that SOME woman will get a posiitive OPK before they get a positive pregnancy test. But not all. Congrats


----------



## sunflower7sd

I'm starting to wonder if there's something else present in certain women's urine that causes these variations. It's driving me nuts. 

Congratulations OP!!!!


----------

